# Being ?hafu? in Japan: Mixed-race people face ridicule, rejection



## Umbrella (Sep 9, 2015)

> TOKYO ? Ariana Miyamoto was born and raised in Japan and speaks fluent Japanese. But she said most people in her homeland see her as a foreigner.
> 
> ?My appearance isn?t Asian,? she said, ?[but] I think I?m very much Japanese on the inside.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

So tired about reading this old ass shit. Gtfo the cafe.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2015)

What a surprise, Japan is full of bigots.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2015)

asians are racist af


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

>half black
>half Japanese
>i wanna see what she looks like
>mixed bloods are often superior to purebred
>this is how nature works 
>she is fuckin gorgeous 
>I KNEW IT
>she was miss universe japan
>holy shit I knew it

this is how we solve racism folks
eliminate all the old races
and give birth to what some would call mutts
but i call
hybrids
they are the future


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2015)

blackanese


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> >half black
> >half Japanese
> >i wanna see what she looks like
> >mixed bloods are often superior to purebred
> ...




i wish you people learn the fucking difference. 
She is half African and half Asian. You cant be half a nationality. Especially when the only country she has citizenship is Japan.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

i said half black because i don't know the origins of her African-American father derp derp


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 9, 2015)

> ?There?s an unspoken racial hierarchy? inside and outside the hafu community, she said. ?If you are half-white, you are considered to be the ideal hafu.?





Nah they're still weird to this kind too.


----------



## Blue (Sep 9, 2015)

NaS said:


> i wish you people learn the fucking difference.
> She is half African and half Asian. You cant be half a nationality. Especially when the only country she has citizenship is Japan.



Japanese have a distinct ethnic makeup

Fuck off


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, I was gonna say that works for Japan since it's so homogeneous.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> i said half black because i don't know the origins of her African-American father derp derp



says doesn't know the origins of her African-American father but still uses African.  Blacks are African. African is the ethnicity. American is the nationality. 



Blue said:


> Japanese have a distinct ethnic makeup
> 
> Fuck off



Blue stfu. Japanese are Asian. Their languages comes from borrowed words of the chinese.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

ok what's ur point


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

You cant properly distinguish the difference between nationality and ethnicity.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

what an asinine allegation based solely on being a semantics tryhard


----------



## Umbrella (Sep 9, 2015)

the Japanese language is actually not related to any Chinese language. it's in a completely different family if i recall.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> what an asinine allegation based solely on being a semantics tryhard



What an autistic way of rationalizing.


----------



## Marth6789 (Sep 9, 2015)

NaS said:


> says doesn't know the origins of her African-American father but still uses African.  Blacks are African. African is the ethnicity. American is the nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue stfu. Japanese are Asian. Their languages comes from borrowed words of the chinese.



African ain't an ethnicity brotha.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

Marth6789 said:


> African ain't an ethnicity brotha.



Yea. It is. Being African means being of African descent. Black is a race that describes many of African descendants. Haitians are considered black because of their African descent. But they have a different mixture of nationality as their culture is mostly integrated with the French.


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 9, 2015)

Black Americans are a bit different from Africans though. There's always some white mixed in.


----------



## ? (Sep 9, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Nah they're still weird to this kind too.



Understatement of the year.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Black Americans are a bit different from Africans though. There's always some white mixed in.



Saying always is an absolute. There are also traces of Native Americans mixed in as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

not nearly as autistic as nitpicking for not saying "Asian" instead of Japanese and asserting that i don't know the difference between ethnicity and nationality when i was simplying repeating the article (well, I did use black in place of African-American but that's sort of intuitive and an easy shortcut innit)


----------



## Marth6789 (Sep 9, 2015)

NaS said:


> Yea. It is. Being African means being of African descent. Black is a race that describes many of African descendants. Haitians are considered black because of their African descent. But they have a different mixture of nationality as their culture is mostly integrated with the French.



Yoruba
Ibo
Hasua
San
Tutsi
Nubian
Masai

Those are ethnicities. African is not an ethnicity, it doesn't even begin to describe the cultural differences between each of those groups. When you say African is an ethnicity you just wipe thousands of years of traditions, languages, customs, etc.

Question for you: Is European an ethnicity? I just find it funny that when people refer to Europeans they say so and so is Italian, or anglo, swedish, dutch, etc but when referring to Africans all of a sudden we are one ethnicity. It's not like West Africa alone has more ethnicities than all of Europe.


----------



## Marth6789 (Sep 9, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Black Americans are a bit different from Africans though. There's always some white mixed in.



Doesn't mean anything in the grand scheme of things. They all look like the various ethnicities from the continent. The resemblances to some of my relatives are striking.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

Not really.  Just as China has a large assortment of different groups they are still Asian. They may have different cultural standings and labeling them as Asians doesn't wipe out who they are. Just as different tribes of Native Americans have different cultures , they are still native Americans.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> not nearly as autistic as nitpicking for not saying "Asian" instead of Japanese and asserting that i don't know the difference between ethnicity and nationality when i was simplying repeating the article (well, I did use black in place of African-American but that's sort of intuitive and an easy shortcut innit)



Autism intensifies.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

riveting riposte


----------



## Marth6789 (Sep 9, 2015)

NaS said:


> Not really.  Just as China has a large assortment of different groups they are still Asian. They may have different cultural standings and labeling them as Asians doesn't wipe out who they are. Just as different tribes of Native Americans have different cultures , they are still native Americans.



Except the differences(genetically and phenotypically) between two african ethnicities are much larger than those between any other ethnicity. So comparing different chinese ethnicities and two african ethnicities gets you nowhere.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 9, 2015)

European, (South) American, Asian, African, and Australian are simply broad "super" groups that describe where someone originates from _geographically_. It is not an ethnicity. People tend to forget that Asian also includes Indians, Turks, Russians, Saudis, and Iranians.

Black, White, Latino, Oriental, Polynesian, etc. are simply an arbitrary set of physical characteristics that is used to group people together for visual identification.

Haitians, Jamaicans, Black-Americans, Black-Canadians, etc. aren't considered "black" because they originate from Africa, they are black because they typically have darker skin tones. This is the reason why "Hispanic" is now in its own separate category from race on U.S. forms... it's so we can now further differentiate between White Hispanics and Black Hispanics.

I really hate the argument that all blacks should be considered African because we originate from there, considering the fact _*all*_ humans originate from Africa.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 9, 2015)

no to offend but biracial children are usually ugly specialty white-asian ones only a few like Kristin Kreuk are good looking.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

Marth6789 said:


> Except the differences(genetically and phenotypically) between two african ethnicities are much larger than those between any other ethnicity. So comparing different chinese ethnicities and two african ethnicities gets you nowhere.



Comparing Africans like say Kenyans to Nigerians is no more different than comparing Chinese to Japanese. My point with the Chinese was to point out the different subcultures within. Just like the comparison of Sioux tribe to Cherokee. 


@purewin. Evolution.  The earliest human we've been able to locate is of African origin. But if something later disproves that then it was a mere hypothesis.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS you're trolling has really taken a dive lately, this is sad.


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2015)

The baits in this thread are 10/10 says IGN


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 10, 2015)

Blunt said:


> blackanese



Blasian


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 10, 2015)

Umbrella said:


> the Japanese language is actually not related to any Chinese language. it's in a completely different family if i recall.



Yes, Chinese is Sino-Tibetan while Japanese is possibly Altaic, though it's not been conclusively proven I think.

However Japan was under enormous cultural influence from China in the Middle Ages and therefore adopted huge numbers of Chinese loan words for things related to..."civilization" I suppose.

So basic words like "mother", "hand" and "food" all have native Japanese roots, while advanced ones like "emperor", "military" and "education" would be borrowed from Chinese.

So the relationship is akin to that between English and French.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Eki said:


> The baits in this thread are 10/10 says IGN



*6.5

On topic, Japanese people got some serious issues


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> *6.5
> 
> On topic, Japanese people got some serious issues



Like their addiction to child pornography


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Don't they have a name for the kids of American servicemen and Japanese women? It isn't hafu.



Umbrella said:


> the Japanese language is actually not related to any Chinese language. it's in a completely different family if i recall.



The whole system of writing is taken from the Chinese, plus a myriad of loanwords.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 10, 2015)

Based Nippon


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> no to offend but biracial children are usually ugly specialty white-asian ones only a few like Kristin Kreuk are good looking.


Literally the first time I've heard someone say biracial babies are ugly.


Seto Kaiba said:


> NaS you're trolling has really taken a dive lately, this is sad.



Your*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 10, 2015)

Doesn't every country have people? Not sure why the title makes it seem like this is a uniquely Japanese thing.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Oreo said:


> Doesn't every country have people? Not sure why the title makes it seem like this is a uniquely Japanese thing.



Yes every country has people,  kind of a prerequisite of a country to have a population.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol Mider.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 10, 2015)

Having lived in both Europe and Asia I feel that the notion of "race" is a very American concept. Americans seem to imagine that there is a natural solidarity between people of the same skin color, so that people of English and Italian origin both play for the white team and Chinese and Thai both for the yellow team.

My experience though is that there's often a lot of conflict going on within "races", so for Europe I'd rather propose a grouping by (traditional) religion as being more predictive of solidarity. Swedes tend to get along well with other Protestant-origin cultures but will have have cultural clashes with Catholics, Orthodox and Muslims.

In Asia all the Confician countries mutually hate one another. At least if you ask them to their face. But in reality Chinese will watch Korean soap operas and play Nintendo in the same breath they claim to despise Koreans and Japanese, seeing no contradiction...


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 10, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Having lived in both Europe and Asia I feel that the notion of "race" is a very American concept. Americans seem to imagine that there is a natural solidarity between people of the same skin color, so that people of English and Italian origin both play for the white team and Chinese and Thai both for the yellow team.
> 
> My experience though is that there's often a lot of conflict going on within "races", so for Europe I'd rather propose a grouping by (traditional) religion as being more predictive of solidarity. Swedes tend to get along well with other Protestant-origin cultures but will have have cultural clashes with Catholics, Orthodox and Muslims.
> 
> In Asia all the Confician countries mutually hate one another. At least if you ask them to their face. But in reality Chinese will watch Korean soap operas and play Nintendo in the same breath they claim to despise Koreans and Japanese, seeing no contradiction...


I heard stories about how American Asians thought all Asians got along and were culturally shocked when they met a native asian who was racist torward them


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Having lived in both Europe and Asia I feel that the notion of "race" is a very American concept. Americans seem to imagine that there is a natural solidarity between people of the same skin color, so that people of English and Italian origin both play for the white team and Chinese and Thai both for the yellow team.
> 
> My experience though is that there's often a lot of conflict going on within "races", so for Europe I'd rather propose a grouping by (traditional) religion as being more predictive of solidarity. Swedes tend to get along well with other Protestant-origin cultures but will have have cultural clashes with Catholics, Orthodox and Muslims.
> 
> In Asia all the Confician countries mutually hate one another. At least if you ask them to their face. But in reality Chinese will watch Korean soap operas and play Nintendo in the same breath they claim to despise Koreans and Japanese, seeing no contradiction...



To be honest it makes more sense to distinguish that way. Much like instead of religion how African have tribes that distinguish them from other Africans. But the problem of distinguishing others only happened when white people started drawing imaginary lines to try and divide up the land. You can see how much a problem that has become by looking at the fighting of eastern Asian countries.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 10, 2015)

Not surprising,Japan always been kinda xenophobic


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

Says the Italian.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 10, 2015)

Island nations are terribly xenophobic.

Look at Britain.

They think they're better then everyone else and too good for the EU, when in reality they're a damp squalid little island mourning for their lost Empire.

And Nips got duked into dust, got overtook by China who they regard as their inferior, and with their hilariously low low birth-rate Nips are gonna fo extinct pretty soon while China goes stronk.

Hard to believe there was a time when Japan was progressive and lobbied for a Racial Equality Proposal before it was the popular thing to do.


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2015)

an asian girl's petite body . . . WITH A BLACK GIRL'S ASS


----------



## Umbrella (Sep 10, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Having lived in both Europe and Asia I feel that the notion of "race" is a very American concept.



wat.


'Race' is a concept invented by Europeans. The belief that the 'European' race was superior was a major justification used for colonialism and the enslavement of Africans. It's hard to believe you can even type that with a straight face.


And, if we're being honest, a significant part of 'European solidarity' for a lot of people is in fact 'hey, we're all white' so that allegedly American notion isn't entirely wrong.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh the Irony, the article about racial prejudice leads to debates about classification of races/ethinicity.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Sep 10, 2015)

She is beautiful


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 10, 2015)

Umbrella said:


> 'Race' is a concept invented by Europeans.



Insinuating that, is racist in of itself, racist.


----------



## Umbrella (Sep 10, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> So the relationship is akin to that between English and French.



English and French share a common root in Indo-European.
I don't think Japanese and Chinese have any known root language.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 10, 2015)

Umbrella said:


> wat.
> 
> 
> 'Race' is a concept invented by *Germanic/British*Europeans. The belief that the 'European' race was superior was a major justification used for colonialism and the enslavement of Africans. It's hard to believe you can even type that with a straight face.
> ...


Fixed
mediterraneans and Slavs being part of the "White" race is a recent thing


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 10, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Nah they're still weird to this kind too.



now iirc you're a Hafu yourself...
poor rejected puppy.

/SingleManTear



ThunderCunt said:


> She is beautiful



meh, she ain't ugly...but she look like a low tier Dominican chick tbqh...


wouldn't kick her outta bed or nothing, but i wouldn't lie to try to get her in it either.

aka lying is trying.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> now iirc you're a Hafu yourself...
> poor rejected puppy.
> 
> /SingleManTear
> ...



Ugly people say the dumbest things. Ain't no bitch busting their vagina trying to get you in bed.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 10, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> 'Race' is a concept invented by *Germanic/BritishEuropeans*





Zyrax conveniently ignoring the Spanish and Portuguese colonisation of the Americas; the precursors to Britain and other European colonial powers.

Because, like the majority of the Plebeians posting in the Caf? he cherry picks what he needs from Wikipedia to subside what he doesn't know.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 10, 2015)

Europe is all about their state sized countries' national pride and idenit whereas the united states are a 'melting pot'


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 10, 2015)

MbS said:


> Zyrax conveniently ignoring the Spanish and Portuguese colonisation of the Americas; the precursor to Britain and other European colonial powers.
> 
> Because, like the majority of the Plebeians posting in the Caf? he cherry picks what he needs from Wikipedia to subside what he doesn't know.


Except that the Spanish Were Motivated by Religious superiority not Racial. 
They thought that the Aztecs and Incas had a inferior Religioin, They hardly mentioned there skin at least to the scale that the British did.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 10, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Except that the Spanish Were Motivated by Religious superiority not Racial.
> They thought that the Aztecs and Incas had a heretic Religioin, They hardly mentioned there skin at least to the scale that the British did.



It was both: Religious and Racial.

The Spanish considered themselves superior and more civilised then the Africans they enslaved, and treated them as inferiors (even when they did convert to Christianity), same for the Aztecs, Incas and other native Americans too.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS said:


> Ugly people say the dumbest things. Ain't no bitch busting their vagina trying to get you in bed.



haha look at this madcat...you been salty all thread. 

What's wrong bro, some cop pulled you over 'cuz he thought your civic was too good for you?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

MbS said:


> It was both: Religious and Racial.
> 
> The Spanish considered themselves superior and more civilised then the Africans they enslaved, and treated them as inferiors (even when they did convert to Christianity), same for the Aztecs, Incas and other native Americans too.



I think you have the Spaniards mixed up with the English, their treatment was much better and even better than the French's.  Stick to Old World topics plzkthnxbai.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> haha look at this madcat...you been salty all thread.
> 
> What's wrong bro, some cop pulled you over 'cuz he thought your civic was too good for you?




Civic what? Civic duty? I don't understand.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 10, 2015)

The Portuguese considered the sub-Saharan African civilizations to be centuries behind Europe in terms of technological and social evolution but it was believed that with more time they would eventually reach European levels, in documents of the time there are no mentions of racial superiority or inferiority, since they were behind but still advanced enough to understand the rules of the world, and were no Christians they were perfect for enslavement.

The natives of Brazil were a lot more surprising, for the Portuguese these people were stuck in the stone age and there was no explanation for such lack of evolution, they also saw them as pure and innocent and it was the duty of the Portuguese to bring them into the modern world and introduce them to the wonders of Christianity.

When the Portuguese encountered Japan, not only they thought the Japanese were on European levels they actually believed that Japan could actually be superior to Europe in civilizational levels, Portuguese merchants of XVI century confirmed to be the original weeaboos, the Japanese on the other hand saw the Portuguese as a bunch of uncivilized barbarians.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2015)

MbS said:


> It was both: Religious and Racial.
> 
> The Spanish considered themselves superior and more civilised then the Africans they enslaved, and treated them as inferiors (even when they did convert to Christianity), same for the Aztecs, Incas and other native Americans too.



This is correct. 

There was even a handy castes table for easy identification.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 10, 2015)

Regardless At least Spanish Don't act like every succesful civilization was Spanish unlike Northern Europeans and Americans who still up untill this day Act like The Greek and Romans and even Egyptians were Nordic with Blonde hair
Nordicists makes the Afrocentric people look sane


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> >half black
> >half Japanese
> >i wanna see what she looks like
> >mixed bloods are often superior to purebred
> ...


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> I think you have the Spaniards mixed up with the English, *their treatment was much better and even better than the French's*.  Stick to Old World topics plzkthnxbai.



Burden of evidence plox?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2015)

ThunderCunt said:


> She is beautiful



her face is ugly as fuck look at that nose and big ass forehead.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 10, 2015)

I saw that documentary about the parrots on telegraph hill last month, and the blue parrot was depressed because all the others were green parrots, and the blue parrot didn't want anything to do with them.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS said:


> Says the Italian.


Dude look what's happening in your country with all the racial mess occured lately.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Dude look what's happening in your country with all the racial mess occured lately.



What does that have to do with the hypocrisy you're spouting?


----------



## Corvida (Sep 10, 2015)

soulnova said:


> This is correct.
> 
> There was even a handy castes table for easy identification.



Created _ just  becasue _of the rapid  and  typically Spanish  mixing..

Look at the Spanish terms for the last mixtures-the thing was fated to self implode,.


14.Calpamulto con Cambuja, *Tente en el aire*
15.Tente en el aire con Mulata, *No te entiendo*
16.No te entiendo con India, *Torna atr?s*

Literally  14 is " up in the air". 15 and 16 means"what is this I dont even"   (15) and AAAAN There we go again (16):   laugh


----------



## hammer (Sep 10, 2015)

Umbrella said:


> English and French share a common root in Indo-European.
> I don't think Japanese and Chinese have any known root language.



wut.


japanese literately use chinese to write names


----------



## Umbrella (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm referring to the spoken language.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> her face is ugly as fuck look at that nose and big ass forehead.





NaS said:


> Ugly people say the dumbest things. Ain't no bitch busting their vagina trying to get you in bed.




dat Blasian masterrace


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 10, 2015)

It is a little sad that Miss Universe is called names by people over harmless things like genetic mixture and sexual preferences. It's impossible to please everyone, unfortunately, and there will always be people on social media (not just Twitter) that say such things about people regardless what the individual looked like.

To people talking about race-ethnicity difference. Race is farther to the left (older) on the evolutionary timeline than ethnicity is. Ethnicity is the sum effect of cultural and genetic mixture, within a geographical area. Ethnicity can change over generations as a result of racial mixtures whereas race could take much longer to become same if ever. African Americans, for example, have same-race ancestors dating back hundreds of years. Mixed race individuals will give birth to successive generations where an individual turned racially white would acquire the new ethnicity(if there is significant majority) of that geographical location in addition to having black racial ancestors.

All this talk about race and ethnicity reminds me of a Big Think video on YouTube (famous thinkers talk about their speciality). The man (he's not important what he said is) I'm talking about said race is a human construct and I thought I knew what he was talking about. But now I'm wondering whether he meant black people are different species from white people. And if that's what he meant, is he's wrong? My biology says individuals of different species can't produce offspring because the genetic differences are far too great. However, there are varying species of dogs and cats and all kinds of animals. We don't call a lion racially different from leopard. We say they are different species yet there are all kinds of bred dogs and cats. This is something that I definitely recall Bill the science guy (different guy from before) respond to on YouTube. What he says seems to be my understanding of race and species. So who the hell is right?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 10, 2015)

Japan,hidden racists pur sang!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS said:


> i wish you people learn the fucking difference.
> She is half African and half Asian. You cant be half a nationality. Especially when the only country she has citizenship is Japan.



The correct term is oriental you community college grad French fuck!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Pretty sure HB went to Old Dominion University, which is far from a community college.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> The correct term is oriental you community college grad French fuck!



I spoken to many Japanese (I work for a Japanese company), and the Japs would rather consider themselves Pacific islander than to be called Oriental. Nice try tho brit. You eat your biscuits, drinkyour tea, and suck the Queen's useless dick yet today?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS said:


> I spoken to many Japanese (I work for a Japanese company), and the Japs would rather consider themselves Pacific islander than to be called Oriental. Nice try tho brit. You eat your biscuits, drinkyour tea, and suck the Queen's useless dick yet today?



And many African Americans would rather just be called Americans doesn't change the fact. So why don't you do your country proud and surrender from this argument before these ehands begin to swing !


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 10, 2015)

I guess in countries like Japan, ethnicity is very much part of the identity of the country. This is why it's not that great to be mixed there.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 10, 2015)

I will never understand the West's Obsession with Black people
Like seriously
Why the flying fuck do you guys put them on pedestal so much?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2015)

Why do you have an obsession with Black people Zyrax?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Why do you have an obsession with Black people Zyrax?



Black dude stole his girl and humiliated him.  Then raped him.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 10, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Why do you have an obsession with Black people Zyrax?


Because appearantly according to the wise  Arab are "Uncivilized" While this:

Is "Manly" and "Cool"
What the hell is manly about running away from raising your own child?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> And many African Americans would rather just be called Americans doesn't change the fact. So why don't you do your country proud and surrender from this argument before these ehands begin to swing !



No, they would rather just be called black. Stop making shit up because you desperately want to fit into this conversation.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS said:


> No, they would rather just be called black. Stop making shit up because you desperately want to fit into this conversation.



Let me guess you also work for an Black company? that's your source right?

How does one fit into a convo? Am I size too big or small (ha ha easy penis joke counter) ? Or do you mean I want to be apart of the conversation ? Well in that case this is not a conversation it's a discussion !

So thick that up your hairless flaccid asshole and tell em The Mad King sent yah!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm black and would indeed prefer to just be called black


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2015)

Stunna you're black? Can I get a source?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Let me guess you also work for an Black company? that's your source right?
> 
> How does one fit into a convo? Am I size too big or small (ha ha easy penis joke counter) ? Or do you mean I want to be apart of the conversation ? *Well in that case this is not a conversation it's a discussion !*






> So thick that up your hairless flaccid asshole and tell em The Mad King sent yah!



Huey... are you attracted to me?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS said:


> Huey... are you attracted to me?



con?ver?sa?tion
ˌk?nvərˈsāSH(ə)n/
noun
noun: conversation; plural noun: conversations

the informal exchange of ideas by *spoken* words.
"the two men were deep in conversation"



dis?cus?sion
dəˈskəSH(ə)n/
noun
the action or process of talking about something, typically in order to reach a decision or to exchange ideas.
"the proposals are not a blueprint but ideas for discussion"
*a  debate about a certain topic.*




I believe I busted he myth that you had any idea what the English language is


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> con?ver?sa?tion
> ˌk?nvərˈsāSH(ə)n/
> noun
> noun: conversation; plural noun: conversations
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS said:


>





Concession accepted


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

So all you were seeking was attention from me? You know we have PMs for that right? You can just drop me a message anytime you wanna talk. I'm more than obliged to answer them don't cha know.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS said:


> So all you were seeking was attention from me? You know we have PMs for that right? You can just drop me a message anytime you wanna talk. I'm more than obliged to answer them don't cha know.



No, I was not seeking attention.  what I am doing is being a parody of your posting style. I would had hope you would realize this by now but I guess I overestimated you.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

But you're Canadian. That alone is parody. Maybe that's why I don't see it. It cancels each other out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS said:


> But you're Canadian. That alone is parody. Maybe that's why I don't see it. It cancels each other out.



Well to be fair you French people don't see a lot of things like:
- an invasion 
- humor
- good food
- finding jobs
- style
- a good football team
- etc


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Well to be fair you French people don't see a lot of things like:
> - an invasion
> - humor
> - good food
> ...



France has never been invaded. We were on vacation when the Germans came through.

We don't have time for humor.

We invented Michelin tires and restaurant rankings.

I can find a good job under a bridge. 30 bucks for the first go. 20 for additional.

French invented style. As your mom why she likes menage a trois so much. You're welcome for being born btw.

Football team I won't argue. Don't have an interest in that.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS said:


> I can find a good job under a bridge. 30 bucks for the first go. 20 for additional.
> 
> French invented style. As your mom why she likes menage a trois so much. You're welcome for being born btw.



 I've laughed enough today.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5s-8HEq7NW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 10, 2015)

Honestly japanese people need all the help they can get when it comes to the looks department. I dont find them attractive at all along with the Koreans and the Chinese. The Philippines now that's another story. They should all be striving to be mixed. Maybe then the girls wouldnt look like  rulers. Anyways whoever says this girl is ugly is just hating. Have you motherfuckers looked at your photos in the cafe pic thread? Its a bloodbath of ugly in there so please.


----------



## baconbits (Sep 10, 2015)

Normality said:


> Honestly japanese people need all the help they can get when it comes to the looks department. I dont find them attractive at all along with the Koreans and the Chinese. The Philippines now that's another story. They should all be striving to be mixed. Maybe then the girls wouldnt look like  rulers. Anyways whoever says this girl is ugly is just hating. Have you motherfuckers looked at your photos in the cafe pic thread? Its a bloodbath of ugly in there so please.



You'll never see anyone more picky about how women look than keyboard warriors.  Dare any of them to post pictures of their girlfriends, tho.  You'll never see so many pictures of chafed left hands.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2015)

NaS said:


> France has never been invaded. We were on vacation when the Germans came through.
> 
> We don't have time for humor.
> 
> ...



You didn't take it back, had to get big brother Canada to do it for you. That's okay though.

too much time complaining and not enough time to take a bath

And Ricky bobby still kicked your ass, shake n Bake bitch!

Blow jobs under a bridge and for 30 bucks ? With deals like that it's a wonder why you had to take your business to America!

My mom discovered the m?nage a trios about the same time your mom discovered black men and knee pads! My condolences for not being born with that white privilege !


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> [YOUTUBE]5s-8HEq7NW0[/YOUTUBE]



I like in that Video how they recognize Japanese as a nationality, and not a race. Unlike some other ignorant ass forum posters believe. Japanese is not a race, nor Ethnicity. It is a nationality as even described by their own people.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 10, 2015)

baconbits said:


> You'll never see anyone more picky about how women look than keyboard warriors.  Dare any of them to post pictures of their girlfriends, tho.  You'll never see so many pictures of chafed left hands.



I know. Its ridiculous. Picking on her forehead and her nose. Like so what, Rihanna got a monstrous forehead and a big ass nose but she still is very good looking. One of the most beautiful girls around. I'm tired of cornys saying that women are ugly because they dont have perfect features or features not considered to be European(big nose).


----------



## Garcher (Sep 10, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> [YOUTUBE]5s-8HEq7NW0[/YOUTUBE]



i feel like I watched some nazi propaganda


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 10, 2015)

Normality said:


> I know. Its ridiculous. Picking on her forehead and her nose. Like so what, Rihanna got a monstrous forehead and a big ass nose but she still is very good looking. One of the most beautiful girls around. I'm tired of cornys saying that women are ugly because *they dont have perfect features or features not considered to be European(big nose).*



You basically said in your previews post that Japanese, Korean and Chinese should be mixed because they don't have the features you judge good. How it make you different that these people you are tired of ?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 10, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> You basically said in your previews post that Japanese, Korean and Chinese should be mixed because they don't have the features you judge good. How it make you different that these people you are tired of ?



it's only hypocrisy if it runs contrary to your opinion...didn't ya know?


----------



## Bill G (Sep 10, 2015)

Based Japan.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Sep 10, 2015)

makeoutparadise said:


> Blasian



420 m8


----------



## epyoncloud (Sep 11, 2015)

Normality said:


> Honestly japanese people need all the help they can get when it comes to the looks department. I dont find them attractive at all along with the Koreans and the Chinese. The Philippines now that's another story. They should all be striving to be mixed. Maybe then the girls wouldnt look like  rulers. Anyways whoever says this girl is ugly is just hating. Have you motherfuckers looked at your photos in the cafe pic thread? Its a bloodbath of ugly in there so please.



I am sorry we cannot meet your Aryan standards.

there kiss this guy before you sleep, thats my granddaddy's self potrait


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 11, 2015)

epyoncloud said:


> I am sorry we cannot meet your Aryan standards.
> 
> there kiss this guy before you sleep, thats my granddaddy's self potrait



I love how you immediately jumped to that bullshit. I find black people attractive so you know. I tend to find blacks/hispanics more attractive than any other people so eat my fucking dick, lil dick.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 11, 2015)

Glad we're all so mature...


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 11, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Glad we're all so mature...



We've broken that bridge a long time ago. You gone on a rant before too when Mael used to call you a Sinophile.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 11, 2015)

NaS said:


> We've broken that bridge a long time ago. You gone on a rant before too when Mael used to call you a Sinophile.



I typically don't curse at people or make _ad hominems_, though.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 11, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> I *typically* don't curse at people or make _ad hominems_, though.



ad?jec?tive (ajəktiv) 
noun
plural noun: adjectives

a word or phrase naming an attribute, added to or grammatically related to a noun to modify or describe it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 11, 2015)

NaS said:


> ad?jec?tive (ajəktiv)
> noun
> plural noun: adjectives
> 
> a word or phrase naming an attribute, added to or grammatically related to a noun to modify or describe it.



I find it's useful to hedge my posts with words like "typically", "in my opinion", "it seems that" lest I be accused of lying at some later juncture.

I guess it's things you learn in politics.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 11, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> I find it's useful to hedge my posts with words like "typically", "in my opinion", "it seems that" lest I be accused of lying at some later juncture.
> 
> I guess it's things you learn in politics.



Naw, I understood what you meant. Just trying out a new form of trolling.


----------



## baconbits (Sep 11, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Glad we're all so mature...



It went downhill so quickly...  Its funny how a Cafe thread can take a nosedive in two posts.


----------



## BashFace (Sep 11, 2015)

NaS said:


> Ugly people say the dumbest things. Ain't no bitch busting their vagina trying to get you in bed.



You are a very angry Santa Claus. You make me not believe in Jesus 

Also for someone who seems to give a shit about race and nationality and then has a fuck Canada video in his sig it doesn't seem like you've given the issue much thought in regard to what your stances are on racism, discrimination or the discrimination of how we know what you're discriminating against on others discriminations. Or of course what others discriminations are or what constitutes discrimination.

----------------------------------------------------
Are similarities a difference when difference might make someone similar? Are similarities similar enough to be definitions or to be a difference? 

These sorts of race-baiting things are dumb as fuck. 

If WAD is wrong to make the assumption that black was the right terminology or phrase and he should have said Kenyan in place of it then he should have had her/his whole genetic coding available to read out to you and then had it in front of the woman/man who would totally understand biology and liberty to choose from the list of representations of course being from Africa and then finally you guys would both have the opportunities in front of you to have a reasonable debate which would be decided by the woman/man anyways and that would be both of you conceding.

Otherwise we would be saying that if you're 51% or dominant in this genetic coding then you should be defined as that despite your choice to represent what you choose. Eg: Being an outcast to Russia having 51% Russian Dna and 49% Ukrainian but not having the choice to represent Ukraine as a nationality/race.(race say for the example being US vs China etc) Because there are Chinese people here who are born here and they're like we Australian we aussie we aussie and I'm like fuck off you guys are aussie you come on a fuckin boat get out of ere. But no they're entitled to call themselves as they see it especially being birthed in a nation or holding a majority DNA. 

Are you what you eat/sew or are you what you are sewn/to eat? 

You went on too long to be trolling I thought, I was going to ignore you.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 11, 2015)

Donno what I'm even still doing in this forum. The Naruto manga is long over and there's few quality threads in the Caf? anymore.

Habits are hard to break though...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2015)

You're one of my favorite posters, don't go

Though this thread can probz, be locked.  I see heartsutra lurking so I sense alot of posts suddenly crying out for help before being silenced.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> You're one of my favorite posters, don't go



I like your posts too. You usually manage to stay calm and humble even when disagreeing, which can't be said of everyone here.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 11, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Donno what I'm even still doing in this forum. The Naruto manga is long over and there's few quality threads in the Caf? anymore.
> 
> Habits are hard to break though...



I know this feeling.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 11, 2015)

NaS said:


> Naw, I understood what you meant. Just trying out a new form of trolling.



You could just stop trying.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You could just stop trying.



Colorless green ideas sleep furiously.

@bashface: I'm racist, and very prejudice towards Italians and Canadians. I have no shame in admitting that.


----------



## BashFace (Sep 11, 2015)

NaS said:


> Colorless green ideas sleep furiously.
> 
> @bashface: I'm racist, and very prejudice towards Italians and Canadians. I have no shame in admitting that.



I'm not going to lie I have my Achilles heel when it comes to Aboriginals and fat people and nerds and noobs and people who talk too much and people who have nothing to say and people who don't like me so therefore nevertheless by cosmological force I have to hate them too and the people who made chop sticks and forks and not chop stick spoon forks instead and stinky people etc etc I basically got a ghetto mind and walk like them mentally or like I got muscular dystrophy


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm not going to lie I have my Achilles heel when it comes to Aboriginals and fat people and nerds and noobs and people who talk too much and people who have nothing to say and people who don't like me so therefore nevertheless by cosmological force I have to hate them too and the people who made chop sticks and forks and not chop stick spoon forks instead and stinky people etc etc I basically got a ghetto mind and walk like them mentally or like I got muscular dystrophy


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2015)

sup                    .


----------



## iJutsu (Sep 13, 2015)

It's her parents fault for staying in Japan and by extension hers by doing the same. Her dad had the right idea by leaving. Japan is most known for not liking foreigners, you can't complain about it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 13, 2015)

iJutsu said:


> It's her parents fault for staying in Japan and by extension hers by doing the same. Her dad had the right idea by leaving. Japan is most known for not liking foreigners, you can't complain about it.



Would you advise African Americans to go back to Africa too?


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 14, 2015)

Yet they practically worship Americans?

Half American ok but half-any other race not ok somehow?  Last I checked, homo sapiens is one race, skin color is mainly due to exposure to local environment over centuries.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 14, 2015)

Wilykat said:


> Last I checked, homo sapiens is one race, skin color is mainly due to exposure to local environment over centuries.



*Species:* Organisms incapable of having fertile children with any other species than their own. Cats and dogs are different species.

*Race:* Sub-groups within a species with marked different physical characteristics but which can still have fertile children with any other race from the same species. Chihuahuas and dobermans are different races of the dog species. 

Animal races that were created intentionally by humans are often called "breeds" in English, but other languages don't bother with the distinction and say "races" for all sub-species divisions.

There is some debate as to if different human subgroups are actually different enough from one another to truly constitute different "races" the way Ragdoll and Siamese cats are. It's obviously a very sensitive topic given that Nazi Germany subscribed to this view and try to breed "pure" Aryans by controlling who you could get married to.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Sep 14, 2015)

i hear there are many dark skin people in osaka albeit not fully black.. couldn't they have gone there?


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2015)

Loki-tama said:


> i hear there are many dark skin people in osaka albeit not fully black.. couldn't they have gone there?



couldn't black people go back to africa


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 14, 2015)

iJutsu said:


> It's her parents fault for staying in Japan and by extension hers by doing the same. Her dad had the right idea by leaving. Japan is most known for not liking foreigners, you can't complain about it.





mr_shadow said:


> Would you advise African Americans to go back to Africa too?





Loki-tama said:


> i hear there are many dark skin people in osaka albeit not fully black.. couldn't they have gone there?





hammer said:


> couldn't black people go back to africa



Couldn't white people go back to Europe and stop fucking it up for the natives?


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2015)

sounds like a good enough idea


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 14, 2015)

Normality said:


> I know. *Its ridiculous. Picking on her nose.* Like so what, Rihanna got a monstrous forehead and a big ass nose but she still is very good looking. One of the most beautiful girls around. I'm tired of cornys saying that women are ugly because they dont have perfect features or features not considered to be European(big nose).


----------



## Veggie (Sep 14, 2015)

Fran said:


> an asian girl's petite body . . . WITH A BLACK GIRL'S ASS


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 15, 2015)

alright but she got a normal looking nose. Your shit isnt normal.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2015)

Normality said:


> alright but she got a normal looking nose. Your shit isnt normal.



How does one have a 'normal' looking nose? You say a lot of dumb shit, but you always find a way to top it. It would be actually impressive if it weren't so sad.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 15, 2015)

when it looks reasonable on a face. your nose is not normal. it doesnt belong on a human face. thats just my opinion though. dont know why you're so mad.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2015)

Normality said:


> when it looks reasonable on a face. your nose is not normal. it doesnt belong on a human face. thats just my opinion though. dont know why you're so mad.



Who exactly is mad? I can assure you I'm not. Just pointing out how you were being a hypocrite. Which is hilarious considering you made a post about how you couldn't stand people who were making fun of her appearance; yet you turn  around, do it, and then try to defend the position.

I don't get complaints about my appearance, and I'm fine with the way I look. So you're going to have to do a lot better than that.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 15, 2015)

Can we close the thread?


----------

